# In a Nutshell



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

www.tonydean.com/issues2.html?sectionid=4430


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I honestly think the article is the truth. If we actually think we have a population of ducks that is not being overharvested I think we are seriously fooling ourselves. I did not see the ducks this season like I have seen in the past and I know ND's wetlands are not going to produce duck numbers this spring like they have in the past. ND is the only area producing ducks in the central flyway in any numbers. Do you see a big flight of birds out of Canada anymore? I don't and I'm not sure that I ever have seen it in my waterfowling career. If ND goes dry where are the ducks going to come from?

Commercial interests are beginning to have too great of an effect on the biological management of our resources. You can see it happening right here in ND and if ND is one of the last to see this taking place the sport and tradition of duck hunting is in serious peril.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I know it is the truth, I have hunted nearly 70 years and have seen the ups and downs including the worst of times in the thirtys. Places that only a few years ago had a lot of nesting ducks and broods are now nearly devoid of ducks, Our poliiticians voted against the Hunter Concept Bill because they were in the pockets of the greedy few that are in it for the money. You cannot have ducks if the breeding stock reaches a certain low level. I know of a lot of oxbows along the Souris river that were teeming with ducks only a few years ago and now have very few broods.
We built up a good population of woodies by putting out nesting boxes and now even some of them are not used. Was in Scheels one day early in the waterfowl season and an employee was telling a group of NR that there were plenty of birds to go around, Was wondering where he had been. It may be that a lot of young fellows don't know what a good duck population is.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

we were in a wet cycle that lasted 10 years in most of ND, I think we got a little spoiled by this and have to remember that wasn't the norm, it was extremely wet putting duck numbers at the high end of the scale. Also with very large duck numbers and concentrations there is more disease that spreads easier killing more than usual numbers of birds. This dry spell needs to stick around so the slews can be baked in the sun, which will kill alot of the diseases that can harm ducks.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

How about asking how the DU vs Delta issue plays with this situation. DU is forever saying how good things are while delta is always downplaying anything positive. Looks like Delta may have a better handle on the situation.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

DU has to play the bluff or they will lose money from duck shooters.

If your a conservationist and not a shooter send your money to Delta. They spend the money on research and waterfowl projects.

If you want your money to go to a bunch of people who like to sit in a really nice building (if you have seen the building in Bismark you know what I'm talking about, total overkill) smoking cigars and blowing smoke up your *** send it to DU. Then you can watch them on TV killing the ducks that you were trying help, on a trip that you paid for with your donation.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

adokken, The guys at Scheels were telling the NRs there are plenty of ducks because:
A)They are in it to make a buck.(Just like the G/O's)They'll tell em anything! "Sure theres tons of birds around but you really need these decoys and this blind and hey how about a new gun?"

B) If it was Minot Scheels its because they don't know any better. There isn't a serious waterfowler in the place!!


----------

